# Mini split hybrid??



## Biggins32 (Oct 12, 2016)

I just wanna through this out there... Will a mini split condensing unit work with a normal duct air handler?? In my head this seams that it would work. 

What's there now is an 1.5 goodman split heat pump system and the reversing valve is leaking by. I know I can change the valve and or replace the whole condensing unit but the home owner is tired of looking at the bigger unit and would like a smaller one. 

Does anyone think that this possible?


----------

